# sunroof



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2006)

a dealer i was looking at buying a gto from today said they could do an in house power sunroof as an $800 option.

a different dealer i spoke with said no way you should put a sunroof in this car because the whole structure would twist and before long the car's doors would no longer line up properly, and blah blah you're car would fall apart.

Has anyone tried this yet or heard anything about the ill effects of installing a sunroof?


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't mess with it. It's a performance car...there's only one model designed. If it were a camry or something and it's a factory option and you put one in after the fact in a car that obviously has it in it's design that's one thing...but the GTO was designed/engineered from the ground up w/o a hole in its damn roof.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

Not True In Aus. A Sunroof Is An Option.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess that would be your answer then! I stand corrected. But...why the hell don't they send w/ sunroofs over here!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

As long as the side pillars are still in tact, it shouldn't effect the intergity of the car. However, the headliner will be a lot lower with a sun roof installed. Also, with the front window slanting as far as it does, the sunroof will more behind your head instead of over it.


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

i own a garage and see a large number of all shape and size vehicles, alot of them with modifications done,,,,,MOST(not all) aftermarket modifications I see done(both by shops and private individuals) wether its mechanical or body modifications are of marginal quality at best, and I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't want a hole cut in my 30 grand car by someone who isn't as profichant as maybe they should be, and at that point you have a leaking POS. 

Just a personal opinion.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

i agree with Slick02, aftermarket quality tends to haunt you sooner or later through anoying drips, if your made of millions ya can buy one in Aust with a sunroof and bring it here.


----------



## kinyu (May 11, 2006)

For what it's worth, my girl got an aftermarket sunroof in her gt rustang. It was actually very nice and never had a problem. That beign said, I would never do it. :rofl:


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Got a pop-up sunroof that I just take the glass out before going cruising cost 400 installed the largest one that would fit. Got quoted 1200 for a power roof problem being the way the roof is shaped it only opens half the amount of the hole cut in the roof UNACCEPTABLE IMO!


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

i love my inalfa sunroof 100%


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

I had a Webasto sunroof installed within the 1st 2 weeks I owned my car. I think it's the best unit out there.
Has great features:
Illuminated, Soft-Touch user control panel (green like the dashboard)
Two programmable positions
Self-deploying wind deflector
Automatic, ignition off auto-close
Sliding sunshade, color-matched to interior
Integrated safety system prevents closing on objects
Generously sized, large opening
Rain sensor ready (a waste unless you can't tell when it's raining)
But it's water tight, whistle free and looks really OEM. Had mine installed for $895 with a lifetime parts warranty.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Could you post pics of the inside ? that would be awesome....


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd like to see pics of how your headliner looks.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

lotaguts said:


> Could you post pics of the inside ? that would be awesome....





b_a_betterperson said:


> I'd like to see pics of how your headliner looks.


You can see the big pics here if you want hi-res shots.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Seems to be a broken link... can you repost ?


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Works okay for me. Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok working now....sunroof looks sweet...is that the original factory headliner ? In the pic it looks grayish I though all gto's came with black headliner...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

k1200lt -- thank you very much for the photos. Your sunroof is HUGE! The quality of the installation looks terrific, too.

Looks like the installer put in a new headliner? If so, do you have the old one? Doing a small interior project -- and would like to get a hunk of the factory material to finish it off.

Again, nice job on the sunroof. You have HomeLink installed as well?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> Ok working now....sunroof looks sweet...is that the original factory headliner ? In the pic it looks grayish I though all gto's came with black headliner...


Don't think it is -- as the GTO headliner has a thicker area that runs above the console -- but let's find out from the expert here.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

yeah, I figured that, it looks great although I wish you could keep the factory headliner and it seems that the visors over lap a little with the sunroof.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

No, that is the factory headliner. The sunroof door material actually is the material they get from cutting the hole in the roof. They just attach it to the door face. It is just the camera flash that makes it look grey. And as for the visors overlapping, it is nothing I have ever noticed until you pointed it out. 
Believe me when I say it looks OEM, it does. Even the dealer I purchased the car from complimented it. IMO, Webasto makes a really nice unit.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

k1200lt said:


> You can see the big pics here if you want hi-res shots.


Looks great on your car very oem! I wish they would make it where it opens all the way then I would have went ahead with this one under a grand that's a great deal!:agree


----------

